# What Does Everyone Use to Clean Thier Ride?



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I Use Mothers Clay bar, Cleaner Wax and Mothers Carnuba Wax on the body, Eagle1 Wheel Cleaner and Plastic Polish on the lights, Mequires Endurance on the tires, Mothers Preserves Protectant on the interior....


Whats on your Ride?¿


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I use Meguiar's Gold Class shampoo/car wash, Water Blade & Absorber to dry car, Gold Class liquid wax, Eagle One A2Z wheel cleaner followed buy a good coat of wax, Eagle One plastic polish/protectant for the head lights & tail lights and Vinlylex for the dash,tires and trim...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

I use anything that has to deal with meguairs. Meguairs is awesome stuff.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

pure mequires and good old fashioned armor-all. whats mequires alternative to armor-all anyway? the absorber to dry. trust me this is the best chamois you can get. i never used a better one and the only thing i seen dry a car better is that califronia water blade


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nothing but Meguiars touches my car.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Everything Meguires ! except for Mothers chrome polish


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Zymol (car shampoo and liquid wax), Meguires (gel tire dressing and vinyl cleaner), and P21s (wheel cleaner). Occasionally I use some stuff from Griott's garage.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

what do yoiu guys use to clean under the hood, like the engine for example.. mines kinda dusty lol


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i heard those armor all whips for the dashboard crack the material...is that true?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *what do yoiu guys use to clean under the hood, like the engine for example.. mines kinda dusty lol *


I use soap and water on the light dirt and Simple Green on the heavier stuff.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

CLay magic clay bar. 

Zymol cleaner wax if I'm doing 1 step. 

Meguiars Mirror Glaze #'s 6,7, and 26 yellow wax if I'm going all out. 

Meguiar's mirror glaze #40 for anything plastic, rubber, leather, or vinyl. 

#34 for quick detailing. 

absorber and microfiber to dry. 

simple green on the engine bay. 

WD40 on the wheel wells. 

that's...that's.... about it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn man, that's going all out

I wash my car with this green car soap I picked up at kash n' karry, I clean my white wheels either with the same soap or a normal watered down dish detergent, I wipe down my engine bay with 409 from under the sink "It cuts Grease", and usually I wax it with some turtle wax 

Am I lazy or is the world uptight?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Ive used Meguiar's in the past but switched to Griots Garage products...I wont be switching back.


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

turtle wax anyone 2001? well thats what i use no complaints here  also bought some engine degreaser auto zone brand and some cheap soap


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAmn I guess Im gonna have to stop being cheap and actually try sum of this Meguiars stuff...

WUt I want is sum more info on cleaning up the Engine BAY.....ANd wuts this green everyone is talking about...????


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i use turtle wax finish 2001 to wash it, meguirs tire shine gel for....well tires. armor all wipes for the dash or just some swiffer cloths, and meguirs gold class car wax every couple months and their quick detailer every time i wash the car. as for under the hood....the best thing ever ive seen has to be the gunk foamy engine brite. theres instructions on how to clean your bay on se-r.net. but i sprayed that on my engine and rinsed a couple times and wow what a difference lol. try it...you wont be disappointed. i should be sponsored by them or somethin the way i talk


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Ill try anything right now--I neglect my engine way too much....I should be ashamed of myself......


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

What do you guys think of Black Wax? I just used some Black Turtle Wax last week. I think it pretty much sucked, but I was in a hurry and coated it a little too heavy. I tried it because My paint isnt in the best of shape, and when I waxed my car a few months ago I had little peices of white wax sitting in little pin holes on the hood, which annoys you when your car is black. So I figured this would help, but Im not sure if I did it justice, by doing it by hand, and in a hurry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

Regardless of the wax that you use, Surface prep is the most important thing to get a nice looking finish. Wash, paint cleaning clay, polish with an orbital polisher.....Then you can wax the car.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

what do u mean by polish?... wouldnt that come after waxing?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, my paint looks like crap. It's scratched a ton and the paint has faded a bunch from the original color. Is there any way I can make it look a few years younger?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

man u aint lyin, I really want a fresh coat of black.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

no you polish first then way. try this, wash your car, clay it, polish it, then wax. see if this helps with the appearance. I just washed polished then waxed my car and the paint look alot better since it hadn't seen wax in about a year or so.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

You do know when you use a clay bar you are actually removing a layer of the paint from the car. Clay bars are supposed to be used to remove Overspray, or to brighten the life of the paint once or so. Not ment to be used every time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, my Z3 fenders are a bit darker than the rest of my paint since the coat is newer. can I use the clay bar to blend the fenders to the rest of the body?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *man u aint lyin, I really want a fresh coat of black. *


 Me too lol, my paint is really starting to fade real bad in some spots. The crazy thing is i've taken great care of my car the past 9 years. Always washing her real good and waxing her on a monthly basis, but the paint is still fading. Oh well i guess you can't fight time and the weather and bird shit and sleet and snow and road salt and UV ray damage etc.,etc. I just learn to live with it and keep her as clean as possible, after all my sentra is no spring chicken LOL...


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hmmm, my Z3 fenders are a bit darker than the rest of my paint since the coat is newer. can I use the clay bar to blend the fenders to the rest of the body? *



Is it darker because the paint is newer? Or just a darker color was used to pain the fenders? IF you want tips on what to use on your car go here. http://www.carcareonline.com/howto_articles.html


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's darker b/c the paint's newer. I wanna get it to look faded like the rest of my car.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

You may want to use a clay bar on the original paint, not the fenders. I suggest you read the articles written here http://www.carcareonline.com/howto_articles.html it is the best advice I have found in a long while.


----------

